

Jobs: Blu-ray wins HD format war then loses to downloads - getp
http://www.reghardware.co.uk/2008/01/18/jobs_on_bluray_hddvd/

======
andyn
Well... it would be nice to be able to download things and keep them on my
hard-drive instead of buying physical media that has to be kept somewhere and
fiddling around with DVD cases and bending down to open the tray.

But as a lot of the comments on that page point out, most service providers
(in the UK at least) are just terrible - my ISP recently started to throttle
torrents and the 8MB/s service is closer to 2MB ... on a good day.

I look forward to it though, but I think we'll still have Blue Ray and
possibly whatever comes after that before we download everything. Perhaps some
sort of wireless internet instead of the copper cables we have in the UK at
the moment[1], I don't see British Telecom giving us all fiber any time soon.

[1] Wild Friday afternoon speculation of course.

